# Race of cat



## Yassir (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello i want know wich race my cat


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi! She’s beautiful.
Most cats aren’t a specific breed, so it’s very likely that she falls under the generalizating “breed” of a Domestic Longhair 😊


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Your cat is very pretty! @Raq is right, most cats are mixes of TONS of different breeds. Your cat looks like he/she has some Persian in him/her, and some Turkish Angora. Maybe a mix of the two. Research those breeds and see what you find.


----------

